# Monteverdi vs. Deep Purple



## Aramis

Let's see how far we can go in the _vs_. threads. It's always interesting to compare.

Let me begin. As much as I love Orfeo which made me rediscover the genre of opera I also must admit that I pretty much enjoyed this 1972 black-and-white concert recording of DP when Blackmore didn't know what he was playing and tried to overthrow the huge marshall speakers and Gillan sang some of his best falsettos ever YE YE YE SPACE TRUCKIN' I was such a fan of him that I made numerious rock songs myself in which I sung awesome falsetto notes but then came other stuff and I decided that Orfeo is higher art but let's don't be pretentious, does it have such cool tunes? I'm not sure... is "Possente spirto" as awesome as "I've beeen mistreaateeeed?". I always thought that Coverdale period was great, this expressive performance prepared me to the awesomeness of opera:






So one could say that they're not far from each other but overally I'll vote for Monteverdi since, as you know, I'm pretentious geezer always first to bash easy going fellows without superstitions and bore them with pretentious statements about Beethoven.


----------



## Sid James

I chose *Dep Parple*. Obviously, the more obscure thing you choose, the better, the more cool you look. Dep Parple's _Symphony #3 "The Four Shades of Purple"_ is better than anything Beethoven, Monteverdi or Deep Purple wrote. I think it is better therefore it *IS* better (even though it doesn't exist). This is getting very philosophical and pretentious indeed.

In conclusion, I think it's a travesty that there is no thread on composer guestbooks devoted to *Dep Parple*, he/she/it is THE GREATEST CANONICAL COMPOSER IN ALL OF HISTORY & that thread should run to 1000 pages of in-depth discussion, surpassing the count of all composer guestbooks on this forum...


----------



## Manxfeeder

Sid James said:


> In conclusion, I think it's a travesty that there is no thread on composer guestbooks devoted to *Dep Parple*, he/she/it is THE GREATEST CANONICAL COMPOSER IN ALL OF HISTORY & that thread should run to 1000 pages of in-depth discussion, surpassing the count of all composer guestbooks on this forum...


I agree; this composer has been neglected far too long. Let's start a letter-writing campaign to get Naxos to put out a complete-works white box.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I chose Dep Parple. Obviously, the more obscure thing you choose, the better, the more cool you look.

Look out, some guy.:lol:


----------



## Sid James

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I chose Dep Parple. Obviously, the more obscure thing you choose, the better, the more cool you look.
> 
> Look out, some guy.:lol:


Wasn't thinking of some guy but the_ other _forum. Eg. pages about Rued Langgaard & Havergal Brian are like well over 50 pages there, maybe pushing 100, & pages about other much more significant (etc.) c20th composers are like well below 50, maybe even below 10 or 20. The Xenakis & Schnittke pages are mainly polluted with uninformed/unbalanced critical rubbish, there's only one or a couple of members there who really know & support thier music in a positive way. But I rebut idolaters and worshipers of any composer, I find it unnecessary, their music speaks for itself, to both individuals and the collective listening public...


----------



## Weston

Aramis is probably joking again, but the ironic thing is, Ritchie Blackmore would be more likely to play Monteverdi (or perhaps John Dowland) today than heavy blues.






Also, somehow I doubt Monteverdi was married to the most stunningly beautiful creature in the entire universe.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I chose Dep Parple. Obviously, the more obscure thing you choose, the better, the more cool you look.


And the more valuable my CD collection because it has more out of print/deleted, rare collectibles; some were never even available for public sale but privately recorded music.


----------



## Grigoriy

Thanks to this topic, I once again made sure that "talkclassical" is a very strange forum.


----------



## Merl

Ill go for Deep Purple but only for the few years Gillan could sing in the early 70s. After seeing Purple and Gillan live (a few times), I can confirm that after the late 70s Ian Gillan sounded like my ex tone-deaf neighbour who thought he could sing like Freddie Mercury but sounded more like Arthur Mullard.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I'd have to admit, Monteverdi was cutting edge on what was happening in his time, but at the same time, he was pretty good at stile antico. Deep Purple was awful at stile antico. And that Parple guy would get lost in St. Mark's.


----------



## HenryPenfold

I voted Malcolm Arnold (look out for Arnold's opinion on Ian Gillan right at the end!)


----------



## mikeh375

^^^makes me laugh every time. I enjoyed that piece when I first heard it.


----------



## amfortas

mikeh375 said:


> ^^^makes me laugh every time. I enjoyed that piece when I first heard it.


First time I've seen this. Now my day has been worthwhile.


----------

